
Twitter Is a Flaming Trash Pile - petertheil
https://gawken.com/twitter-is-a-flaming-trash-pile-7629c7d705d6#.v99girv5m
======
jrnichols
This is why I roll my eyes when I see someone claiming that X is bad and Y
exists because they got death threats on Twitter. I wonder who _doesn 't_ get
death threats on Twitter these days.

It's a cesspool.

------
kayamon
It's not twitter that's the problem - twitter is just a place for humans to
post things.

The problem is that the great unwashed masses are assholes.

